# Toronto Photogs come network with Models



## iModelExpo (Sep 14, 2010)

iModelExpo.com - Toronto's Largest Model Convention. It's an event for the city's modeling industry to network face to face. There will also be over 100 models selling their merchandise, signing autographs and taking pictures. As a photographer I feel is never been done before and it is needed in our community. 

I'd like to inform you of the event on Saturday October 2nd 2010 @ The Westin Harbour Castle. For more info, check out www.iModelExpo.com. 

We also have a photo registry who apply for discounted admission and best photo contest! 

If you're interested, email photo@imodelexpo.com. 
(DEADLINE TO APPLY TO PHOTO REGISTRY IS SEPT 18, 2010) 

Support Toronto's Modeling Industry!!


----------

